# No bat, hell of a glove



## danalto

Hi, WR.  Da _*Rescue Me*_, Johnny sta parlando di suo fratello, che giocava hockey sul ghiaccio al liceo.

*JOHNNY
He was a pretty good center fielder. No bat, hell of a glove.
JOHNNY	
Era un bravo centrocampista…(niente mazza), (ottimo guantone)???*


----------



## Blackman

Nel linguaggio sportivo si preferisce _buon/ottimo_ centrocampista.


----------



## Murphy

Forse non ti aiuterà molto, ma qui mi sembra che si parla di baseball e non di hockey.

Johnny's brother was good at catching the ball but not so good at hitting it.


----------



## pescara

In baseball, "no bat, hell of a glove" means that he was not a good player on offense (he was not good at hitting the ball with the bat), but he was a very good player on defense (he was very good at catching the ball with his glove).  

Also, "a *pretty good* centerfielder" is weaker than "un *bravo* centrocampista."   

I'm not sure how to translate "no bat, hell of a glove," but I hope this explanation helps...

Ciao.


----------



## Blackman

pescara said:


> In baseball, "no bat, hell of a glove" means that he was not a good player on offense (he was not good at hitting the ball with the bat), but he was a very good player on defense (he was very good at catching the ball with his glove).
> 
> Also, "a *pretty good* centerfielder" is weaker than "un *bravo* centrocampista."
> 
> I'm not sure how to translate "no bat, hell of a glove," but I hope this explanation helps...
> 
> Ciao.


 
Baseball? sicuri? Allora non può essere _centrocampista_. Chi è il centerfielder? quello che tira?


----------



## pescara

Blackman said:


> Baseball? sicuri? Allora non può essere _centrocampista_. Chi è il centerfielder? quello che tira?


 
Senza dubbio si parla del baseball.  Quello che tira si chiama the pitcher.  Centerfielder is one of the three players in the outfield.  On defense, he catches the balls hit by the opposing team.  Perche non va bene centrocampista?

Ciao.


----------



## Murphy

Blackman said:


> Baseball? sicuri?


Absolutely!  Hockey is played with sticks not bats


----------



## pescara

Murphy said:


> Absolutely! Hockey is played with sticks not bats


 
And the position centerfielder doesn't exist in hockey.

Ciao.


----------



## Blackman

pescara said:


> Senza dubbio si parla del baseball. Quello che tira si chiama the pitcher. Centerfielder is one of the three players in the outfield. On defense, he catches the balls hit by the opposing team. Perche non va bene centrocampista?
> 
> Ciao.


 
In Italia praticamente nessuno conosce il baseball. In più, centrocampista è un termine squisitamente calcistico.

A questo punto direi:

"_Era un buon esterno. Mazza zero, ma un guanto da favola_."


----------



## danalto

Dalla trama (di stagioni passate) ho letto che Tommy giocava a hockey sul ghiaccio al liceo.
Certo se fosse baseball potrebbe significare che non era bravo come battitore ma come ricevitore.
WR traduce *center fielder *come *centrocampista*...

Due battute più su il padre, parlando sempre di Tommy, dice:

FATHER
You were the best goddamn center fielder in high school. And on ice...tough as nails.
PADRE
Sei stato un centrocampista eccezionale alle superiori! E sul ghiaccio, poi! (ris) Forte e determinato!


----------



## pescara

danalto said:


> Dalla trama (di stagioni passate) ho letto che Tommy giocava a hockey sul ghiaccio al liceo.
> Certo se fosse baseball potrebbe significare che non era bravo come battitore ma come ricevitore.
> WR traduce *center fielder *come *centrocampista*...
> 
> Due battute più su il padre, parlando sempre di Tommy, dice:
> 
> FATHER
> You were the best goddamn center fielder in high school. And on ice...tough as nails.
> PADRE
> Sei stato un centrocampista eccezionale alle superiori! E sul ghiaccio, poi! (ris) Forte e determinato!


 
From this text it is clear that Tommy played *both* ice hockey and baseball when he was in high school.  

Ciao.


----------



## Blackman

Senza dubbio la traduzione è _centrocampista_. Ma, in my view, in Italia non puoi limitarti a questa traduzione.

Poi, come dicono gli amici americani, l'hochey si gioca con gli _sticks,_ il baseball con le _bats_ e il golf con i_ clubs_. Anche se per noi sono sempre _mazze_....


----------



## danalto

In sintesi, la prima battuta va bene com'è, giusto? E fa riferimento all'hockey.
La seconda battuta, di Johnny, invece, è riferita al baseball.
Perdonatemi, ma mi sono già persa...quale dei vostri suggerimenti va bene per quest'ultima battuta?
Grazie della vostra pazienza...

La tua, BM?
"Era un buon esterno. Mazza zero, ma un guanto da favola."


----------



## Blackman

danalto said:


> Dalla trama (di stagioni passate) ho letto che Tommy giocava a hockey sul ghiaccio al liceo.
> Certo se fosse baseball potrebbe significare che non era bravo come battitore ma come ricevitore.
> WR traduce *center fielder *come *centrocampista*...
> 
> Due battute più su il padre, parlando sempre di Tommy, dice:
> 
> FATHER
> You were the best goddamn center fielder in high school. And on ice...tough as nails.
> PADRE
> Sei stato un centrocampista eccezionale alle superiori! E sul ghiaccio, poi! (ris) Forte e determinato!


 
Se la prima battuta è questa, allora _centrocampista_ potrebbe anche andare, anche se il ruolo non esiste. Considera che l'hockey ha un posizionamento dei giocatori più tradizionale, rispetto al baseball.

_Tough as nails_ potresti renderlo con _...inchiodato!_ anche se non letterale.


----------



## Blackman

danalto said:


> In sintesi, la prima battuta va bene com'è, giusto? E fa riferimento all'hockey.
> La seconda battuta, di Johnny, invece, è riferita al baseball.
> Perdonatemi, ma mi sono già persa...quale dei vostri suggerimenti va bene per quest'ultima battuta?
> Grazie della vostra pazienza...
> 
> La tua, BM?
> "Era un buon esterno. Mazza zero, _ma guanto da favola_."


 
Assodato che si tratta di baseball, non mi viene niente di più colloquiale....


----------



## Teerex51

Blackman, prendo in prestito la tua frase per proporre:

_Battitore scarso, ma guanto da favola_

PS: _tough as nails_ vuol dire duro come l'acciaio


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> Se la prima battuta è questa, allora _centrocampista_ potrebbe anche andare, anche se il ruolo non esiste. Considera che l'hockey ha un posizionamento dei giocatori più tradizionale, rispetto al baseball.
> 
> _Tough as nails_ potresti renderlo con _...inchiodato!_ anche se non letterale.



_Tough as nails_ WR lo traduce come *forte e determinato*, e mi piaceva nel contesto eccolo qui

In quanto al resto, secondo te qual è la traduzione migliore? (non conosco questi sport!!)

EDIT: Teerex, mi piace! Tu che ne dici del resto?

EDIT 2 - @Blackman, ora che la rileggo con le idee un pelino più chiare, hai ragione che centrocampista non ci sta bene per niente! Esterno...e basta?


----------



## Blackman

Teerex51 said:


> Blackman, prendo in prestito la tua frase per proporre:
> 
> _Battitore scarso, ma guanto da favola_
> 
> PS: _tough as nails_ vuol dire duro come l'acciaio


 
Certo, ma avrei preferito un'immagine riferibile esattamente al mantenersi saldi sul ghiaccio.


----------



## Teerex51

Ma non credo che avrebbe usato _tough as nails_ per indicare saldo sul ghiaccio  meglio _steady as a rock_ in quel caso...


----------



## danalto

Si riferisce al carattere di Tommy, che è un osso duro.


----------



## Blackman

Teerex51 said:


> Ma non credo che avrebbe usato _tough as nails_ per indicare saldo sul ghiaccio  meglio _steady as a rock_ in quel caso...


 
Non posso darti torto. In effetti l'hockey è uno sport fatto di scontri molto maschi. _Duro come l'acciaio_ va benissimo.


----------



## danalto

Ehi, voi due, perché non mi date retta? 
Nel contesto ci sta meglio *forte e determinato*! 

Mi resta il *centerfielder*...


----------



## Teerex51

La traduzione di _centerfielder_ è esterno centro  (ma è parecchio brutta...)


----------



## Blackman

danalto said:


> Ehi, voi due, perché non mi date retta?
> Nel contesto ci sta meglio *forte e determinato*!
> 
> Mi resta il *centerfielder*...


 
A me non piace. Un padre sovraeccitato mentre descrive le qualità del figlio......_forte e determinato_?

"Ehi, quello è MIO figlio...DURO come L'ACCIAIO!!!"


----------



## Teerex51

Blackman said:


> A me non piace. Un padre sovraeccitato mentre descrive le qualità del figlio......_forte e determinato_?



Bè, in effetti, sembra di leggere la pagella di scuola...


----------



## Blackman

Teerex51 said:


> La traduzione di _centerfielder_ è esterno centro  (ma è parecchio brutta...)


 
Non sarebbe neppure male, ma in una conversazione informale.....

Io resterei semplicemente su _esterno_, adatto a diversi sport, meno tecnico e, in definitiva, più comprensibile.


----------



## Teerex51

Blackman said:


> Io resterei semplicemente su _esterno_...



Anche io (e probabilmente gira meglio ai fini dell'agilità del dialogo, di cui Dan deve tenere conto).


----------



## danalto

LOL il padre è un fantasma, è morto, insomma,  che ricorda _le gesta _del figlio al liceo...
Il figlio è un uomo adulto. Il dialogo è surreale, non quotidiano. 
Ma siete due contro uno, e poi proverò *Duro come l'acciaio*... 

In quanto all'esterno, è necessario aggiungere anche la posizione? 

*Esterno destro
Esterno sinistro *


----------



## laurentius87

Anch'io voto per _duro come l'acciaio_ / _una roccia_.

Quanto alla posizione, questo è il _central fielder_, in italiano _esterno centro_, poi ci sono gli esterni 'laterali' (destro e sinistro) che sono però ruoli diversi.

Perché non metti direttamente _esterno centro_? Se no _esterno_ o _centrale_.


----------



## Blackman

A parte che sarebbe centro, ne' destro ne' sinistro, in due abbiamo detto *solo* _esterno_....

Se il tono del discorso è pacato, rilassato, allora ti passo _forte e determinato_. Ma io, da padre, mi faccio trasportare molto più di così....


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> A parte che sarebbe centro, ne' destro ne' sinistro, in due abbiamo detto *solo* _esterno_....
> 
> Se il tono del discorso è pacato, rilassato, allora ti passo _forte e determinato_. Ma io, da padre, mi faccio trasportare molto più di così....



Era un bravo esterno?

A_nche quando sarai un fantasma? _


----------



## Blackman

danalto said:


> Era un bravo esterno?
> 
> A_nche quando sarai un fantasma? _


 

Non sarò mai un fantasma....

Anyway, il problema è sempre quello. _Bravo_ non è gergo sportivo, ma se il tono lo regge, te lo passo...


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> Non sarò mai un fantasma....
> 
> Anyway, il problema è sempre quello. _Bravo_ non è gergo sportivo, ma se il tono lo regge, te lo passo...



Lei è troppo buono...

In realtà, qui non è indispensabile usare gergo sportivo, direi...


----------

